# Flop-Regisseur sagt: Marvel und Star Wars ruinieren die Filmwelt!



## GoodnightSolanin (8. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Flop-Regisseur sagt: Marvel und Star Wars ruinieren die Filmwelt!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Flop-Regisseur sagt: Marvel und Star Wars ruinieren die Filmwelt!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## EvilReFlex (8. Februar 2022)

Nein, dieser Woke und PC Bullshit ruinieren die Filmwelt.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (8. Februar 2022)

Er hat nicht ganz unrecht. Im Hinblick auf seine eigenen Machwerke in den letzten Jahren wirkt die Kritik dahingehend aber schon ironisch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Februar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Er hat nicht ganz unrecht. Im Hinblick auf seine eigenen Machwerke in den letzten Jahren wirkt die Kritik dahingehend aber schon ironisch.


Ich finde man muss das ein wenig relativieren. Sicher, Emmerich hatte auch ein Paar richtige Mega-Erfolge (ID4, The Day After Tommorow, 2012), aber nicht durchweg, und nur einmal (ID4) hat er es zum erfolgreichsten Film des Jahres geschafft. Fast 2 Jahrzehnte hat er das Katastrophenfilm-/SFX-Action-Kino mitbestimmt, doch nun sind es Marvel und DC die das große Geld einspielen.

Das Problem hier ist - und da kommt er mit seiner Aussage nah an der Wahrheit - dass andere Filme abseits von Superhelden-Abenteuern nicht mehr so große Aufmerksamkeit erhalten wie diese es eigentlich verdienen. Das liegt auch daran dass die Release-Frequenz zwischen den einzelnen Marvel-Filmen so kurz gestrickt ist dass die Konkurrenz quasi chancenlos zusehen kann wie sie Umsätze generieren... Oder eben nicht. Das war VOR der großen MCU-Welle noch ganz anders.


----------



## AgentDynamic (8. Februar 2022)

Die Filmlandschaft wird, ähnlich wie in der Musikindustrie, immer mehr auf einen Massengeschmack zurechtgeschnitten, um die Risiken bei den immensen Produktionskosten klein zu halten.
Ist auch nur ein klein wenig mehr Anspruch in der Geschichte enthalten, siehe Blade Runner 2047, Dune oder Arrival z.B. bleiben an für sich gut gemachte und vom Publikum als auch von beruflichen Kritikern gelobte Filme an den Kassen dann doch hinter den Erwartungen zurück.

In die andere Richtung geht es genauso.
Rührt man in zu großer plakativer Dosis von der Identitätspolitik mit rein, wie bei Eternals, Captain Marvel oder den SW-Sequels, geht der Schuss ebenfalls nach hinten los.
Unterm Strich wird man wohl auf eine Dystopie(?) wie in "Idiocrazy" hinsteuern.

Und ja, auch ein Roland Emmerich hat dazu beigetragen.
Auch wenn er sich auf ein Genre spezialisiert hat, herausragend waren am Ende nur die (übertrieben unrealistischen) Spezial Effekte.
Wenn Macher wie Nolan oder auch Spielberg das Helden-Genre angreifen, hat das auch inhaltlich bzw. fachlich Substanz.
Das von Emmerich zu hören ist schon recht amüsant. ^^

Dabei hatten die Superhelden-Filme ja ganz solide mit Iron Man oder Captain America angefangen.
Jetzt ist es eine generisch Geschichte nach der anderen, obwohl die Comic-Vorlagen durchaus mehr Tiefgang erlauben würden.
Aber Hollywood geht lieber auf Nummer sicher und wagt nur dann und wann kleine Experimente.


----------



## MarcHammel (8. Februar 2022)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> [...]


Das MCU ist halt Popcorn-Kino. Aber eben auch gutes. 

Und man muss wohl den Marvel Studios zugute halten, dass sie es geschafft haben, von Iron Man bis Avengers: Endgame einen roten Faden durch ein ganzes Franchise zu spinnen. Sicher war nicht alles logisch und es war auch nicht jeder Film top, aber verzettelt haben sie sich dabei auch nicht. Im Gegenteil. Und diverse Charaktere hatten durchaus ihre nachvollziehbaren Entwicklungen durchgemacht. Da hab ich schon echt schlechteres gesehen. 

Leider ging der Plan mit Phase 4 scheinbar nicht auf und alles wirkt planlos und zusammenhanglos. Abgesehen davon kann man eine Übersättigung nicht mehr abstreiten. Das MCU hab ich nach dem letzten Spider Man abgeschrieben. Der Film war noch echt gut, aber nun reicht es mir.


----------



## RoteGarde (8. Februar 2022)

Immer diese Neider.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (8. Februar 2022)

Ich kann mit diesem Superheldengedöns und Star Wars nichts anfangen. Ob sie die Filmwelt kaputt machen? Sehe ich noch nicht wirklich. Klar ist der Kram scheinbar mega erfolgreich. Aber das schließt ja nicht aus dass es noch genug andere Filme gibt. 
Mein DVD/BD Regal wird jedenfalls immer voller und meine Liste mit Filmen die ich noch sehen will wird immer länger. Ganz ohne Star Wars, Marvel und DC. 
Gut, Fast ohne DC. Joker war schon nicht schlecht und auch die Dark Knight Trilogie steht in meinem Regal.


----------



## OutsiderXE (9. Februar 2022)

Star Wars selbst ist schon kaputt. Wenigstens ist es bei Marvel noch so, dass jedes mal wenn ich denke, es interessiert mich nicht mehr, hauen sie noch einen Mega-Film raus und ziehen mich wieder rein.


----------



## Worrel (9. Februar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Leider ging der Plan mit Phase 4 scheinbar nicht auf und alles wirkt planlos und zusammenhanglos.


Wobei man auch berücksichtigen muß, daß man nach den allerersten drei Marvel Filmen auch noch keine große Linie sehen konnte ...


----------



## ZgamerZ (9. Februar 2022)

Wo keine Nachfrage, da keine Produktion.

Ich beschwere mich ja auch, dass diese Twitchpromi-News unserer Seite nicht gut tun, aber gleichzeitig muss man halt einsehen, dass die Redaktion diesen Müll nicht hier reinsetzt, weil sie Spaß dran haben, ihre User zu ärgern. Es wird ja auch nachgefragt, traurig aber wahr. In der Film, in der gesamten Unterhaltungsindustrie ist dies nicht anders. Wenn Herr Emmerich sich daran stört, dann soll er eben "Sundancefilme" machen. Wie er dann aber seine Rechnungen künftig bezahlen will, muss er dann selber für sich klären.

Mit Marvel habe ich nichts am Hut, mit Star Wars nur, wenns vielleicht mal im Free-TV läuft. Ich bin ohnehin eher der "Independence-Typ" geworden die letzten Jahre, ich gucke lieber künstlerisch wertvolle Filme auf Mubi XD 

Oder wenn so meine persönlichen Klassiker im TV laufen, wie "Das fünfte Element", "Riddick", "Daniel Craig -James Bonds" oder so. 

Ob die Filmindustrie nun von Star Wars und Marvel kaputtgeht, wage ich zu bezweifeln, die wirklich großen Probleme dieser Industrie liegen ganz wo anders. Aber dennoch erblicken nach wie vor Perlen wie "Don`t look up" das Licht der Welt. -Somit ist die Aussage "NIEMAND MACHT MEHR ETWAS ORIGINELLES" entweder eine dreiste Lüge oder aber der Mann hat schlicht Tomaten auf den Augen.

Jemand kluges sagte einmal: "Es kann keine Meisterwerke geben, wenn es nicht in großen Mengen Durchschnittliches und Unterdurchschnittliches gibt, aus dessen Morast sich die großen Werke überhaupt erst erheben können!"

Interessant, dass ausgerechnet Emmerich so laut meckert, seine Filme waren auch nicht alle Meisterwerke, laufen gerne nach Schema-F ab und wirken auf mich zumindest recht oft, ebenfalls ziemlich platt.


----------



## huenni87 (9. Februar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Das MCU ist halt Popcorn-Kino. Aber eben auch gutes.
> 
> Und man muss wohl den Marvel Studios zugute halten, dass sie es geschafft haben, von Iron Man bis Avengers: Endgame einen roten Faden durch ein ganzes Franchise zu spinnen. Sicher war nicht alles logisch und es war auch nicht jeder Film top, aber verzettelt haben sie sich dabei auch nicht. Im Gegenteil. Und diverse Charaktere hatten durchaus ihre nachvollziehbaren Entwicklungen durchgemacht. Da hab ich schon echt schlechteres gesehen.
> 
> Leider ging der Plan mit Phase 4 scheinbar nicht auf und alles wirkt planlos und zusammenhanglos. Abgesehen davon kann man eine Übersättigung nicht mehr abstreiten. Das MCU hab ich nach dem letzten Spider Man abgeschrieben. Der Film war noch echt gut, aber nun reicht es mir.



Ich bin dahingehend wirklich gespannt wie es weiter laufen wird. Klar ein Spiderman holt immer viele ins Kino, auch Thor und Guardians. Es kommt jetzt aber so langsam der Austausch der alten Helden gegen die Neuen und das muss erstmal ankommen. Ich denke das ist auch mit ein Grund für die Serien auf Disney+. So schafft man es, die Alten gegen die Neuen auszutauschen und gleich im Serienformat beim Zuschauer Sympathien aufzubauen. Dennoch könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ein kommender Avengers mit größtenteils neuen Cast nicht mehr den riesen Erfolg hat. Natürlich auch wegen der Übersättigung .

@Topic

Ich habe die Emmerich Filme als Popcorn Kino immer gerne gesehen. Nur muss man auch sagen, die Spezialeffekte die seine Filme damals irgendwie immer von Anderen in der Größe abgehoben haben sind heute halt nicht mehr so faszinierend weil man es kennt und es nichts besonderes mehr ist. Und ohne die Effekte bleibt von seinen Filmen nicht mehr sooo viel übrig was wirklich sehr gut ist.



ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Oder wenn so meine persönlichen Klassiker im TV laufen, wie "Das fünfte Element", "Riddick", "Daniel Craig -James Bonds" oder so.



Du bezeichnest die Daniel Craig Bond Teile als Klassiker? Oh man ich bin echt alt geworden...


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Februar 2022)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Star Wars selbst ist schon kaputt.


Inwiefern?


----------



## fud1974 (9. Februar 2022)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Du bezeichnest die Daniel Craig Bond Teile als Klassiker? Oh man ich bin echt alt geworden...



"Casino Royale"  mit D. Craig ist von 2006. Noch 4 Jährchen, und der Film ist satte 20 Jahre alt.

Feeling old yet?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Februar 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> "Casino Royale"  mit D. Craig ist von 2006. Noch 4 Jährchen, und der Film ist satte 20 Jahre alt.
> 
> Feeling old yet?


Moderner (!) Klassiker würde sich als korrekte Formulierung eignen.


----------



## Frullo (9. Februar 2022)

Tja... ich kann schon verstehen, dass Herr Emmerich die Superhelden-Filme kritisiert, denn schliesslich graben sie ihm oft genug das Wasser ab: In den meisten Superhelden-Filmen liegt im Nachhinein so viel Wohn- und Arbeitsraum in Schutt und Asche, dass sie durchaus auch als Katastrophenfilme durchgehen könnten  

By the way: Wer kommt eigentlich jeweils für die Schäden auf, die die Superhelden bei der Bekämpfung des Bösen selbst verursachen? Sind die... versichert?    

Eigentlich wünschte ich mir eine Version der Filme, bei der unten rechts in der Ecke noch die laufenden verursachten Kosten hochgezählt werden:

Iron Man kracht in ein Auto? -> +15'000 USD (Gebrauchtwagen)
The Hulk streift an einem Gebäude entlang? +80'000 USD (Komplettsanierung der Fassade)
Thors Hammer fliegt auf dem Rückweg mal kurz durch einen Wald? +32'000 USD (Aufforstungsarbeiten)
...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Februar 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Tja... ich kann schon verstehen, dass Herr Emmerich die Superhelden-Filme kritisiert, denn schliesslich graben sie ihm oft genug das Wasser ab: In den meisten Superhelden-Filmen liegt im Nachhinein so viel Wohn- und Arbeitsraum in Schutt und Asche, dass sie durchaus auch als Katastrophenfilme durchgehen könnten
> 
> By the way: Wer kommt eigentlich jeweils für die Schäden auf, die die Superhelden bei der Bekämpfung des Bösen selbst verursachen? Sind die... versichert?
> 
> ...


Body counts sind lustiger.


----------



## fud1974 (9. Februar 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Tja... ich kann schon verstehen, dass Herr Emmerich die Superhelden-Filme kritisiert, denn schliesslich graben sie ihm oft genug das Wasser ab: In den meisten Superhelden-Filmen liegt im Nachhinein so viel Wohn- und Arbeitsraum in Schutt und Asche, dass sie durchaus auch als Katastrophenfilme durchgehen könnten
> 
> By the way: Wer kommt eigentlich jeweils für die Schäden auf, die die Superhelden bei der Bekämpfung des Bösen selbst verursachen? Sind die... versichert?



Du guckst die Filme nicht häufiger, oder? Weil genau das war mehrfach Thema.

Zum einen locker nebenbei wenn Tony Stark - noch im Fallen aus hohen Höhen aus einem Shield Hellicarrier- schnell ein Gebäude kauft wo er und Hulk im Zweikampf gleich reinfallen werden damit er nicht den Schaden anderen erstatten muss...

.. und etwas ernster in "Captain America: Civil War", wo sich ja fast alles darum dreht was für Kollateral-Schäden die Avengers so angerichtet haben und mit den  "Sokovia Accords" über die UN an die Leine gelegt werden sollen, und Tony (Iron Man) sogar das befürwortet weil ihn das auch schon länger wurmt, und er wohl von einer anklagenden Mutter die ihm überraschend begegnet die ihren Sohn bei den Gefechten bei "Avengers: Age Of Ultron"  verloren hat  noch endgültig psychisch über die Kante geschubst wird..

Jaja! Alles berücksichtigt worden !


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Februar 2022)

Star Wars an sich mag ich noch immer, zumindest Mandalorian hat mir größtenteils gut gefallen. Book of Boba Fett hab ich noch nicht gesehen, da mein Disney Plus Account aktuell nicht aktiv ist (ich wechsel immer zwischen Netflix und Disney). Die Disney Star Wars Filmtrilogie dagegen war für mich ne große Enttäuschung, Rogue One dagegen wieder gut. Solo war... okay.

Wie auch immer: Auch wenn einige aktuelle Star Wars Sachen durchaus gut sind, hab ich schon das Gefühl die Marke wird ausgeschlachtet und gemolken ohne Ende und mit wenig Respekt den ursprünglichen Fans, Autoren und Geschichten gegenüber. An die Original Trilogie und einige Buchreihen aus den 90ern (z. B. Thrawn Trilogie) wird man wohl nie wieder rankommen, zumindest aus meiner Sicht nicht.

Und bei Superheldenfilmen geht es mir ähnlich: Bin damit massiv überfüttert und mag auch das Genre nicht besonders. Einige ältere Batman und Spiderman Filme fand ich noch ganz okay, aber in den letzten Jahren wird meiner Meinung nach massiv übertrieben. Vor kurzem wollte ich Suicide Squad ne Chance geben, hab aber nach ca. ner Stunde abgebrochen.

Generell würde ich mir wieder mehr Innovation, neue Marken und Fokus auf sympathische, gut geschriebene Charaktere wünschen, nicht so viele "coole" Antihelden, die vielleicht nebenbei Gutes tun, aber davon abgesehen ziemliche Ego-Arschl*cher sind. Solche Protagonisten sind meiner Meinung nach auch kein gutes Vorbild, wenn man mit diesen "Helden" aufwächst.

Und dann gibt's da noch das Reboot-Problem... inzwischen bin ich eher Serienfan geworden, Filme interessieren mich kaum noch. Vor ca. 10 Jahren war das noch umgekehrt.


----------



## Frullo (9. Februar 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Du guckst die Filme nicht häufiger, oder? Weil genau das war mehrfach Thema.
> 
> Zum einen locker nebenbei wenn Tony Stark - noch im Fallen aus hohen Höhen aus einem Shield Hellicarrier- schnell ein Gebäude kauft wo er und Hulk im Zweikampf gleich reinfallen werden damit er nicht den Schaden anderen erstatten muss...
> 
> ...


Zum Thema gemacht? Ja. Beziffert? Nein.   



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Body counts sind lustiger.



Kommst 40 Jahre zu spät: Das war für mich bei Rambo: First Blood Thema, inzwischen aber eher ein alter Hut


----------



## MarcHammel (9. Februar 2022)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Emmerich Filme als Popcorn Kino immer gerne gesehen. Nur muss man auch sagen, die Spezialeffekte die seine Filme damals irgendwie immer von Anderen in der Größe abgehoben haben sind heute halt nicht mehr so faszinierend weil man es kennt und es nichts besonderes mehr ist. Und ohne die Effekte bleibt von seinen Filmen nicht mehr sooo viel übrig was wirklich sehr gut ist.


Abgesehen davon gibt es heutzutage Filme wie Godzilla aus dem Monsterverse. Und die sind visuell richtig gut umgesetzt. Aber inhaltlich genauso platt und blass, wie Emmerichs Katastrophenfilme.


----------

